# pigeon making barking noise



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a hen that is making a noise like a bark or a chicken cluck. I don't know how else to discribe it. I have never heard a pigeon sound like this. I looked in the mouth and everything looks ok. Could this be respiratory?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, it could be respiratory, any other symptoms? It could be the beginning of it, or something else.

Be sure to isolate her.

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/Race_Form_Part4.html

*


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I saw some seeds outside in the aviery last week that would be vomiting I guess, I don't know how else they would get there. They just did a round of sulmet 2 weeks ago because of seperating them and the shows the cocci count was high. She sounds like a squirrel barking I have amoxicilin pills I may put her in a cage and pill her seperatly and do the loft with penicillin. I used penicillin in the past and it worked well. Does that sound like a plan.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

My hens will make a almost growling sound when the are angry or mad.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

There's something going on, I have never heard this before and the piles of seeds in the aviary tells me someone vomited them there. I put her in the quarantine pen and pilled her and give penicillin in the water in the loft. I lost birds before by not acting quick enough. This is the hen I have been getting my winning show birds from and I don't want to lose her.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

So, it sounds like this if different from the usual "grumpy hen grunt." 

Good call on the quarantine. Most of us have learned the hard way that the "watch and wait" approach can be fatal. 

When was the last time you treated your birds for canker? That's a common cause of vomiting -- and, as I am sure you know, it isn't always visible in the throat. Canker can mimic respiratory problems. 

That barking sound can be a cough -- so I think you may be on to something with the respiratory suspicion. 

How are her poops? How does her breathing sound if you put her up to your ear? How is her general demeanor, posture, etc.?

If this is a respiratory infection, penicillin/amoxicillin may not be the best choice of medication. It's not a bad place to start, but some of the respiratory problems don't respond much to the cillin antibiotics.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doxy is often good for respiratory, but a culture would be more accurate in letting you know what it would be more sensitive to, if it is respiratory. I would treat for canker anyway. How does her throat look? How are her droppings? Is she eating okay, or drinking more than normally?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Doxycyline/Tylosin is generally my first line of defense against respiratory ailments -- but as Jay said, it's really best if you can have a culture done, since that lets you know which antibiotic is best to target the specific infection. 

Doxy is very good for a lot of things, but there are infections that it doesn't target -- paratyphoid and ecoli are both best treated with something like Baytril.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I would also agree with the suggestion that you treat for canker -- it tends to be present when a bird is ill with something else, in any event.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you sure that barking is not just the sound the pigeon makes. I have one who does that funny noise, barking and car engine like. Well i wish is just the type of the pigeon and not the sickenss. But you know your own pigeons.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Dima said:


> Are you sure that barking is not just the sound the pigeon makes. I have one who does that funny noise, barking and car engine like. Well i wish is just the type of the pigeon and not the sickenss. But you know your own pigeons.


I have had that pigeon for 4 years and never heard it make a sound like that. I just had that bird to some shows.and having bought many birds from shows and having there droppings tested, 100% of those that I bought were sick in some way. I have meds for everything The birds mouth looks good It is acting normal. The droppings are a little off but I had most of the birds to the show the last week.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Stress can also change the normal poop into dropings.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I will check the hens droppings tomorrow to see. I just checked the lofts, but I may not have gotten hers in that sample. I just picked a couple of the worst ones and put them together. My wife just told me she heard the noise last night when she put the dog out and thought it was an animal up in the woods. The foys book said they could make that noise if they get a seed stuck in their windpipe, and that it would dislodge itself in time.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I've heard coughs that sound like a bark ... it's a really strange noise, different than the normal complaining hen noise. 

It's likely she picked something up at the show -- What do you have on hand in terms of respiratory treatments?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

minimonkey said:


> I've heard coughs that sound like a bark ... it's a really strange noise, different than the normal complaining hen noise.
> 
> It's likely she picked something up at the show -- What do you have on hand in terms of respiratory treatments?


I started amoxicilline pills yesterday 1 pill for 7 days and I am putting penicilline in the water in the loft she was in, just in case because I had all of those birds to the show last week.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Let's hope that does the trick. If you don't see improvement, consider switching medications ... amoxicillin is good for a lot of things, but there are some respiratory problems it doesn't address.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

A the birds look great the hen stopped the barking noise and is acting normal. I will finish the treatment and give them 3 days of probiotics and see how it goes. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Excellent ... very glad to hear this worked out well


----------

